# Welding On A '16 298Re



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I am going to have the spare tire mount removed from my rear bumper and have my bro-in-law fabricate me an underbelly mount. He is also going to reinforce the rear bumper.
He raised the question about welding into frame of the camper regarding grounding, etc. obviously I don't want to fry anything within the camper. I will have no power hooked to the camper, the battery disconnect off, and the battery unhooked from the camper. Will this suffice or do I need to unplug something else?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I fabricated a sliding rear bumper/carrier for my 295RE using hitch reciever tubing. I just didn't hook to 120V, didn't undo the batteries etc. No issues. just make sure the welding ground is connected to the frame section you want to weld to close as possible to the weld location.

We cut off and filled in the exisiting bumper tubing, welded new reciever tubing to the outside of the frame. Hint, frame is powder coated. takes some serious good flap wheels to go through the powder coat to get to a clean surface.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

KTMRacer said:


> I fabricated a sliding rear bumper/carrier for my 295RE using hitch reciever tubing. I just didn't hook to 120V, didn't undo the batteries etc. No issues. just make sure the welding ground is connected to the frame section you want to weld to close as possible to the weld location.
> 
> We cut off and filled in the exisiting bumper tubing, welded new reciever tubing to the outside of the frame. Hint, frame is powder coated. takes some serious good flap wheels to go through the powder coat to get to a clean surface.


Thanks for the reply...

We tackled it last weekend with no issues! I unhooked the battery just to be sure. It didn't take long to figure the frame was powdercoat!!! Flap wheel did the trick!


----------

